# How to get extreamly fast at a 4x4



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2009)

1- 
Get a better cube

Rubix brand-seem to pop and can be really hard to handle (don't gt) toy stores, rubix.com
Eastsheen- smaller size, but doesn't cut corrners (get if you can withstand no tolerance in corrners) eastsheen.com - I think
Mefferts- great cube, they should replace the bulky tiles(absolutly get) mefferts.com
QJ- better than mefferts, same with the tiles though (a must get) cubeforyou.com cubefans.com
mini QJ- great size a little tighter than regular QJ but can be fixed (yes get it) cubeforyou.com cubefans.com

2- 
centers

over time you will find your own shortcuts with the centers. I have no tips for the centers.

3- 
edges

First you will need to know advanced edge pairing. Advanced edge paring is when you pair up and edge. Then take it out and put in not so random edges then revert the centeers and you have another edgepair. *check out monkeydude1313 video !on this part only! The rest is confusing.*

Now insted of pairing one edge up then inserting another edge to formm a second, Place 3 on the same row. Then pair them up so that you have 3 edge pairs (sometimes your lucky and get 4) then use advanced edge pairing. Then it is easy to solve the rest with advaced edge pairing.

4-
3x3 solve

use a fast 3x3 method (fredrich). Dont use methods like roux or us algorithms that use M moves, find alturnitives.

5-
Parity

when using fredrich you will have two parity. Oll and pll in the begining use 2LOLL and 2LPLL so it can be reconizable
in oll you may have 1 or 3 pieces of the top cross instead of using that wierd algoritm to swap it in the beginers method use this algorithm (dose involve cube rotation.)
grip both layers on R and L moves and single on U move-
R U2 x R U2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R'

then you solve pll for the corrners. After that you may notice that you have two edges flipped. When they are across from each other use
Uu2 Ll2 U2 l2 U2 Ll2 Uu2
note: upper case latters is outer layers and lower case is inner layers. 
When you have two adjacent to each other and need to be flipped use
R' U R U' then Uu2 Ll2 U2 l2 U2 Ll2 Uu2 last U R' U' R

any questions comment/message


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 24, 2009)

This is an awesome guide.


----------



## Thomas09 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, you have really bad english.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2009)

Very hard to understand.


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 24, 2009)

Phew! Good thing the sub-1 secret isn't in here. I was worried.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## edd5190 (Nov 24, 2009)

We're really lucky to have such an expert amongst us.

5 stars for this thread.

Excellent guide with explicit instructions.

You should definitely do some more guides, this was brilliant!

Such amazing quality material, do you make money doing stuff like this?
HAHAHA
I have never seen a better piece of art in my life.

Can a mod sticky this thread?

For those who want, I've decided to condense the thread into the most important parts, the main points in capital letters:

How to get extreamly fast at a 4x4

1-get a better cube

rubix brand:
- SEEM TO POP
- BE REALLY HARD TO HANDLE

eastsheen: 
- smaller size
- BUT DON'T CUT CORNERS
- GET IF YOU CAN WITHSTAND NO TOLERANCE IN CORNERS

mefferts:
- great cube

QJ:
- better than mefferts

mini QJ:
- a little tighter than regular QJ but can be fixed 

2 - centers
FIND YOUR OWN SHORTCUTS

3 - edges
YOU YOU PAIR UP TWO EDGES. PUT A RANDOM EDGE IN INSTEAD OF A RANDOM EDGE YOU PUT ANOTHER EDGE IN- first you split the centers. TAKE ON OF THE EDGES THAT WAS IN WITH THE TWO YOU PAIRED UP
. When you take he corrected edge in put another edge in so when they realighn it forms another edge pair.

THIS IS VERY CONFUSING ABOVE check out monkey dude 1313's tutorial for this but the next part he dosen't explain very well

insted of pairing one up the inserting one to form a second. Place 3 on the same row. Then pair them up so that you have 3 edge pairs (sometimes your lucky and get 4) then use advanced edge pairing. Then it is easy to solve the rest with advaced edge pairing.

3x3 solve-
USE A FAST METHOD (FREDRICH) AND USE ALL M MOVES

Parity 
WHEN USING FREDRICH YOU WILL HAVE 2 PARITY. INSTEAD OF USING THAT WIERD ALGORITM IN BEGINERS METHOD USE THIS ALGORITHM (DOSE INVOLVE CUBE ROTATION)
grip both layers on r and l moves and single on u move
R U2 x R U2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R'

then you solve pll for the corrners. YOU MAY NOTICE YOU HAVE TWO SHE'S FLIPPED. When they are across from each other use
Uu2 Ll2 U2 l2 U2 Ll2 Uu2
note: upper case latters is outer layers and lower case is inner layers. 
When you have two adjacent to each other and need to be flipped use
R' U R U' then Uu2 Ll2 U2 l2 U2 Ll2 Uu2 last U R' U' R


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 24, 2009)

You've got it all wrong, the secret is to use Charlie's cube


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

Omg I got a new 4x4 PB using whats in this guide, and I dont even have a 4x4. Awesome.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 24, 2009)

Some really useful algs in that post. And you can eliminate OLL parity by doing a T-perm or a OLL alg for the corner cubies before solving the top layer cross.


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2009)

Pure genius.

No wonder we all suck.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Wow, you have really bad english.


Yeah I relized my keyboard was set to Spanish after I typed it I made a lot of corrections.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2009)

wow! Those are the best tips on the net


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2009)

How I came up with all this is I spent hours looking up algorithms for getting faster because I had a rubik brand and combine like 15 peoples ideas and my own.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow. Something tells me everyone's being a little too sincere for the OP to get it.


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2009)

Jaysammey777 said:


> How I came up with all this is I spent hours looking up algorithms for getting faster because I had a rubik brand and combine like 15 peoples ideas and my own.



um...



rofl


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2009)

Probobly not too clear on my own reply lol
I meant I had a rubix brand and wanted to be faster so I comind a lot of diffrent methods to do so


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 24, 2009)

Didn't understand, didnt help.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Didn't understand, didnt help.


Try it now I rewrote it


----------



## Zubon (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, I think we should scrap the 4x4x4 pages in the wiki and just put a link to this awesome thread!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 24, 2009)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you have really bad english.
> ...



...riggghhhhht.
rofl.


----------



## Kian (Nov 24, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Some really useful algs in that post. And you can eliminate OLL parity by doing a T-perm or a OLL alg for the corner cubies before solving the top layer cross.



LOLwut?


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 24, 2009)

I love tight lil QJs!
look ahead is the best idea for all cubes (2x2 preinspection )


> Some really useful algs in that post. And you can eliminate OLL parity by doing a T-perm or a OLL alg for the corner cubies before solving the top layer cross.


hmm...
see the scramble
count the inner quater moves
solve 3 centers in a specific way
never OLL parity
always works (or you can't count to 10)


----------



## mr.onehanded (Nov 24, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> Phew! Good thing the sub-1 secret isn't in here. I was worried.



Why would you be worried, by the looks of things you haven't found it.


----------



## CubeDust (Nov 24, 2009)

really great guide.
for me its just in time cuz i started to solve 4x4 again(like 2 hours a day)
i got a little problem which is recognizing how to insert the unsolved edges to their place without placing them near the other edge..(while slice)
i hope someone understands my problem..


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 24, 2009)

CubeDust said:


> really great guide.
> for me its just in time cuz i started to solve 4x4 again(like 2 hours a day)
> i got a little problem which is recognizing how to insert the unsolved edges to their place without placing them near the other edge..(while slice)
> i hope someone understands my problem..



Jaysammey777 would probably help you. But his advice would probably be 


> find alturnitives


or something in that area..


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool. What kind of times are you getting?


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 24, 2009)

Yet another brilliant thread from the same user. An in-depth tutorial indeed. My 4x4 times will never be the same!

May I ask, what are your 4x4 times since you can make a "tutorial" on getting EXTREMELY fast?



Jaysammey777 said:


> 4-
> 3x3 solve
> 
> use a fast 3x3 method (fredrich).
> ...



4: Use a fast 3x3 method (Fridrich)? If you were just going to say use Fridrich, why bother saying that in the first place. Roux and Petrus are quite fast too.

5: So if I use other methods, I might not get parity?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

How many more illegible threads does this guy have to make? In this post he basically explained Reduction in the most confusing manner possible, and gave 4x4x4 advice that anybody spending over 5 minutes on the forum would pick up.



> *Posted By: The English Language*
> 
> It was him officer. He was the one who beat me


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

Are my sarcasm senses tingling?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 24, 2009)

Wait, you can get faster by practicing and figuring things out on your own? Is this true? Hey, I might think about trying that.


----------



## mazei (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmmm, should I be sarcastic or actually go all out straight?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 24, 2009)

OMGWTFBBQ
One question: If I use TICT instead of Fri;edrice, will i still has 2parity, ro nawt?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> OMGWTFBBQ
> One question: If I use TICT instead of Fri;edrice, will i still has 2parity, ro nawt?


NAO! TICT sloves all party. Now nead 4 pairty algthrms for TICT>


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 25, 2009)

Banned rofl. They're getting fast at that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 25, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Banned rofl. They're getting fast at that.



Would have been faster if it wasn't so entertaining.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't understand, didnt help.
> ...



Um no.

lol banned.


----------



## adimare (Nov 25, 2009)

Why was the OP banned? Sure he's still a bit clueless but he surely meant no harm...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 25, 2009)

adimare said:


> Why was the OP banned? Sure he's still a bit clueless but he surely meant no harm...



Banning him would probably be a good way to teach him a lesson.


----------



## mazei (Nov 25, 2009)

He also posted other useless threads I think.


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2009)

adimare said:


> Why was the OP banned? Sure he's still a bit clueless but he surely meant no harm...



One thread isnt to bad, but 3 threads of nothingness in one day is just...


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 25, 2009)

adimare said:


> Why was the OP banned? Sure he's still a bit clueless but he surely meant no harm...



Yeah, but it's obnoxious. I think that's reason enough.

Threads like this just always amaze me, because I always make an analogy in my head, to someone playing a professional sport, and making a guide on how to become incredibly good, when they're just starting. I mean, it's amazing that they think they have such insight into something they've probably been doing less than a month. I just can't understand it. I made a couple retarded threads when I first joined, but it was purely to "try out" the forum. I stopped pretty quickly when I realized how active the forum was, and how many times my topics had been discussed before.


----------

